# Water COOLING !



## trickson (Dec 31, 2008)

*Purple Haze Water COOLING !*

Just got it installed and all up and running now . 























Tested and filled before installing making sure there were no leaks and there were NONE ! 
Pump in front of fan to keep it as cool as possible . 
I have the quad insert will install as soon as my Arctic Cooling MX-2 Thermal Compound thermal paste come in this dyenx thermal past sucks !   

So what do you think ?


----------



## lollerskater69 (Dec 31, 2008)

looks nice. no bubbles from what I can see.


----------



## Wozzer (Dec 31, 2008)

Are there not meant to be any bubbles ?

Does look good - If this is your first time, well done.


----------



## lollerskater69 (Dec 31, 2008)

bubles are bad baecuase when bubles pass through, you have less water running through your loop. When that bubble passes through the block, its air not water


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2008)

that dynex stuff isn't that bad lol


----------



## trickson (Dec 31, 2008)

It tool some time to get all the bubbles out but I did not run it till they were all gone .  

Dynex sucks bad thermal past but I did not have any thing els . 

Thank you it is my first time at this and so far so good .


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks pretty good. Anyway to mount the rad internally?


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 1, 2009)

damn, those tubes are wide.

remember to change your system specs


----------



## trickson (Jan 1, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Looks pretty good. Anyway to mount the rad internally?



No there is no way I checked that first thing 





LittleLizard said:


> damn, those tubes are wide.
> 
> remember to change your system specs



Yeah they are it is 7/16 tubing and a bitch to get it onto the pump to .


----------



## steelkane (Jan 1, 2009)

will you be adding a res or just the fill tube. also the loop coming out of the pump should go to the center of your cpu block. then back out to your rad.


----------



## trickson (Jan 1, 2009)

steelkane said:


> will you be adding a res or just the fill tube. also the loop coming out of the pump should go to the center of your cpu block. then back out to your rad.



Yes some time soon I will add a res to it . 
Not sure what you mean about the loop is it not right ? Seems to be working fine . I wished they would give you an in and out lable on the block as I am NOT going to change it now .


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 1, 2009)

Not bad and it looks like I will be able to put my pump inside my Cooler Master HAF 932. I didnt want too, but I got the Petra Tech Gel stuff so I can do it. Not sure where I will put my Cylindrical Reservoir though, not sure I want that on the inside.


----------



## trickson (Jan 1, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Not bad and it looks like I will be able to put my pump inside my Cooler Master HAF 932. I didnt want too, but I got the Petra Tech Gel stuff so I can do it. Not sure where I will put my Cylindrical Reservoir though, not sure I want that on the inside.



My case is plenty big so every thing other than the rad can go in the case .


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 1, 2009)

mmm, there are waterblocks fot the gtx260? you can make a waterloop that will compete with the ones from smooth creations


----------



## steelkane (Jan 1, 2009)

The inlet is in the center & outlet at the top,, the reason is, cool water goes to the center of the cpu block were it's the hottest, then returns to the rad to cool again. It's a simple mistake & I know you don't want to change it now, but you should at sometime, It will make a difference.


----------



## trickson (Jan 1, 2009)

steelkane said:


> The inlet is in the center & outlet at the top,, the reason is, cool water goes to the center of the cpu block were it's the hottest, then returns to the rad to cool again. It's a simple mistake & I know you don't want to change it now, but you should at sometime, It will make a difference.



Ok I will do this then . Thank you.


----------



## trickson (Jan 1, 2009)

steelkane said:


> The inlet is in the center & outlet at the top,, the reason is, cool water goes to the center of the cpu block were it's the hottest, then returns to the rad to cool again. It's a simple mistake & I know you don't want to change it now, but you should at sometime, It will make a difference.



OK I changed it and you were right the temps went down to 30c now ! a 5c drop ! 
Thank you again


----------



## steelkane (Jan 1, 2009)

Awesome, You changed that fast, good work


----------



## trickson (Jan 1, 2009)

steelkane said:


> Awesome, You changed that fast, good work



Thank you again it really does make a difference .


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 2, 2009)

does it make a difference if the inlet to the CPU block is coming from the pump? from my knowledge of liquid cooling, the coolest water is coming out of the rad outlet which should be going directly into the CPU block. by that picture it's going to the pump first then being pushed up to the CPU. i've been out of the loop (no pun intended) regarding pumps, but the last one i used did generate heat. do the pumps nowadays heat the water at all?


----------



## steelkane (Jan 2, 2009)

Chryonn said:


> does it make a difference if the inlet to the CPU block is coming from the pump? from my knowledge of liquid cooling, the coolest water is coming out of the rad outlet which should be going directly into the CPU block. by that picture it's going to the pump first then being pushed up to the CPU. i've been out of the loop (no pun intended) regarding pumps, but the last one i used did generate heat. do the pumps nowadays heat the water at all?




Right the coolest water is what comes out of the rad,, then to the pump, the pump then sends cool water to the cpu block, the flow is fast enough to keep the water cool, as it passes though the pump. even if the pump got warm or hot, it would have to get red hot to make a difference in temp at that flow rate.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2009)

steelkane said:


> Right the coolest water is what comes out of the rad,, then to the pump, the pump then sends cool water to the cpu block, the flow is fast enough to keep the water cool, as it passes though the pump. even if the pump got warm or hot, it would have to get red hot to make a difference in temp at that flow rate.



i've always run

res->pump->rad->cpu

b/c i have felt my pump and it gets warm so why would you want the warm running into the cpu?


----------



## Bytor (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice setup....Grats..

You may see better temps by routing it  pump, Rad., Block.  And if you have not tilted your case after setting up your loop you may have air trapped in the top of the block.  The exit is ment to be at the top so that air can escape.


----------



## trickson (Jan 2, 2009)

Bytor said:


> Nice setup....Grats..
> 
> You may see better temps by routing it  pump, Rad., Block.  And if you have not tilted your case after setting up your loop you may have air trapped in the top of the block.  The exit is ment to be at the top so that air can escape.



Yeah I have all the AIR out of the system . I do not think that it matters all that much how the loop goes just so long as the cool water gets to the CPU block first . I have seen many setups and most all I have seen have it set up as I have it . My pump soesn't get hot or even warm at all pluss the fan helps keep the pump cool .


----------



## steelkane (Jan 2, 2009)

Maybe your pump is warm, because your pumping warm water into it & stressing it. if your pump blows out, there goes the system.  
It can go both ways, I'm not saying my or your way is right,
res->small rad->pump->rad->cpu 
that way everything stays cool.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2009)

its not warm anymore i have a big fan blowing over it haha


----------



## steelkane (Jan 2, 2009)

cdawall said:


> its not warm anymore i have a big fan blowing over it haha



Funny guy, Good humor


----------



## trickson (Jan 2, 2009)

Well from what I have seen this is home many people have it done I just followed what they did is all . I think that you would get better cooling having the pump pushing the water into the CPU from the pump rather than from the rad but that is just me .


----------



## steelkane (Jan 2, 2009)

I just seen this in the case gallery, I like the way his loop is setup, Everything stays cool, but not everyone has room for it. rad>res>pump>vid>rad>cpu


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2009)

here's mine

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1135733&postcount=343


----------



## trickson (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah that is nice to but one thing is for sure I am not going to be messing with mine none to soon I just did after all I changed the lines on the water block now I think I will just leave it be . I have gone full on ghetto with chipset as you see here I have put one bad ass fan on it with super glue to boot ! I can say this now I do not feel any real heat on that heat sink . 






As you see here I also have a whopping huge fan on the side my temps are fine for having 1.5Vcore 33c idle and 55c loaded I do not think I can get any more out of this CPU 3.6GHz is it .


----------



## trickson (Jan 2, 2009)

cdawall said:


> here's mine
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1135733&postcount=343



Kind of hard to tell what is going on there too much red and not enough light and also fuzzy . 
You should take some new pic's and post them up .


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2009)

trickson said:


> Kind of hard to tell what is going on there too much red and not enough light and also fuzzy .
> You should take some new pic's and post them up .



i iwll when i get a chance to grab a real cam thats my cell cam...


----------



## trickson (Jan 2, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i iwll when i get a chance to grab a real cam thats my cell cam...



Yeah it would be nice .


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 2, 2009)

trickson. I didn't know u had such a cool case.


----------



## trickson (Jan 2, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> trickson. I didn't know u had such a cool case.



You really think so ? I did this thing up years ago .


----------



## trickson (Jan 2, 2009)

What do you think of my ghetto mod ?


----------



## steelkane (Jan 2, 2009)

This needs a re-post,, I like, Nice Rig


----------



## trickson (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks it is a labor of love


----------



## steelkane (Jan 2, 2009)

are them stickers or pictures on the side, or other, It looks Kick-ass


----------



## trickson (Jan 2, 2009)

steelkane said:


> are them stickers or pictures on the side, or other, It looks Kick-ass



Well what I did was to take pictures of the game ( found them online ) I printed them up on heavy paper and glued them to the side of the panel's then I varnished the panels 4 coats and wallah .


----------



## steelkane (Jan 2, 2009)

That does look good, great creative mod.


----------



## trickson (Jan 2, 2009)

steelkane said:


> That does look good, great creative mod.



Thank You .


----------



## trickson (Jan 4, 2009)

Some more pic's of my mod . 
I added 2 more 120mm fans to the rad , It took the temps down another 5c ! 






















So what you think now ?


----------



## steelkane (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks double the fun,, A small mod I do on fans that show is, Take some FILM & cut out round holes to cover over the stock fan sticker




Mnpctech sells different patterns http://www.mnpctech.com/casemods


----------



## lollerskater69 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thats coming along really great trickson. Really nice job on the loop.


----------



## trickson (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks I am having so fun I love this water cooling is great  ..


----------



## lollerskater69 (Jan 4, 2009)

Cant wait to get mine up and running. I need my pump and cpu block. Got a Black Ice Pro III. Probably gonna get another when I decide to watercool my video cards.


----------



## trickson (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah there is now way I am ever going back to AIR !


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 4, 2009)

nice clean setup , good work and cool modding


----------



## trickson (Jan 4, 2009)

It sure has been fun I tell you this .


----------



## trickson (Jan 4, 2009)

Some more fun pic's , Wire management is a must inside and out .


----------



## MKmods (Jan 5, 2009)

First.. GREAT Job on the side panel, very creative...(I will be borrowing that idea soon)

But there is a serious prob that needs to be fixed




see the hose coming out of the case laying on a sharp edge...(gonna be leak city )

Use a piece of electric tape around the hose, a grommet for the case or something to make sure the case dosent slice through the hose.


----------



## trickson (Jan 5, 2009)

MKmods said:


> First.. GREAT Job on the side panel, very creative...(I will be borrowing that idea soon)
> 
> But there is a serious prob that needs to be fixed
> 
> ...



Yeah I have some rubber I am going to put around the hole .


----------



## trickson (Jan 7, 2009)

Just a few more for your viewing pleasure


----------



## trickson (Jan 13, 2009)

Though I would post some temps from this cool system .
Idle temps are .....






Loaded temps are ....






Quad block insert installed


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2009)

Just received my  MCRES Micro Revision 2 reservoir installed and I like it , How about you  . I also used Feser One cooling Fluid ( yes I completely cleaned out all the old and flushed the system as well ) Man I love it it looks so cool .


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## steelkane (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice job on mounting the res & the black hose & fluid do look good. Nice choice


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2009)

steelkane said:


> Nice job on mounting the res & the black hose & fluid do look good. Nice choice



The hose is clear it is the Feser Fluid that is black ( well more purple than black) .


----------



## J-Man (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice! I can't wait to watercool my Q9550 and 4870 x2 in under 2 weeks time.


----------



## trickson (Jan 24, 2009)

I got some lighting and man is it bright too ! the Black liquid now looks dark blue . but here are some pic's that do not capture what I see . It really looks wicked now .


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 24, 2009)

I like the look of the black feser liquid. 

It is neat to see the loop get better and better with every update.


----------



## trickson (Jan 24, 2009)

Whilhelm said:


> I like the look of the black feser liquid.
> 
> It is neat to see the loop get better and better with every update.



Thank You .


----------



## intel igent (Jan 24, 2009)

nice rig but i wouldda put the rad inside


----------



## trickson (Jan 24, 2009)

intel igent said:


> nice rig but i wouldda put the rad inside



But then it wouldn't look as good nor cool as well as it does .


----------



## trickson (Jan 26, 2009)

I took the plastic and felt insides out of the tin that came with the prey game disk I then took the plate for the bottom PSU off and cut out piece and placed it with double sided tape on the Plate for the PSU and well here is what it looks like ( From the out side ) I will post a pic of the inside soon . 
















Here is a view from the top glass . 






How about that ?


----------



## trickson (Jan 26, 2009)

The view from above !


----------



## trickson (Jan 26, 2009)

The Dark Side ! I should rename this thread now ..


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 26, 2009)

wow! great job man... DIG THE BLACK COOLANT.


----------



## trickson (Jan 26, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> wow! great job man... DIG THE BLACK COOLANT.



Thank you I tried to get some shots of the top looking down and over to the side with the huge fan I hope you can see it all clear . I love the way this has turned out it is so cool looking man if you could just see it the way I do you would be amazed as well .


----------

